# Tutorial Alter Jeans



## jtsummie (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone have a good tutorial on how to alter jeans? I'm looking for one with detailed pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This is not a site for altering jeans, but it's some good information when sewing jeans.

http://sewing.patternreview.com/SewingDiscussions/topic/40960


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

This link is on the page that Country Lady posted, just thought it might be easier than going through them all if you didn't need to.  It pretty well describes most of the alteration problems you might run into.

"Everyone Can Have Jeans That Fit" 
http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/4244/everyone-can-have-jeans-that-fit

The thing is, most jeans have flat felled seams. Have you ever done those? That's a whole 'nother ball of wax, lol. Here's a pretty good tutorial on those, if you need it.

"How to Sew a Flat Felled Seam" http://sewing.about.com/od/techniques/ss/flatfelled.htm

Hope this doesn't sound condescending, just don't know how much sewing experience you have. Personally, unless I just couldn't afford it, I'd buy new jeans! lol One time when I was really poor I had lost 25 pounds and took apart a pair of jeans and completely remade them...it was way more work than just making a new pair from scratch would have been! (and I've done a lot of flat felled seams)


----------

